# More ... > Beekeeper education >  November 2013: Module 7

## Neils

I'm sticking to my plan to take a year off exams, despite failing module 2, but I am going to attend the study group being laid on for module 7.  I've yet to fully investigate past papers (I have back to 2005), syllabus or begin my trawl across the web for things that seem relevant, but I thought I'd start the thread now and see if anyone else was thinking of taking it this year.

----------


## Black Comb

Yes but those genetics look challenging. 
The only other person in our association to have passed all modules says he found 7 the hardest. He has a science degree!
Apart from one intro session it's all self study for me.

----------


## EmsE

Thinking of doing it in March- depending if all goes well for me on mod 5 this winter.

----------

